# Your top speed in your Phaeton?



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been meaning to ask this question for a while. 
Interested in hearing about your top speed in your Phaeton and maybe some information about the conditions at the time.
Me, I'm boring only hitting 95mph a few times to pass traffic here and there.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

135 (Vmax w/ limiter) on a few occasions… 100 to 110 fairly regularly. 
Of course this was on a closed course with a professional drive.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (Auzivision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_135 (Vmax w/ limiter) on a few occasions… 100 to 110 fairly regularly. 
*Of course this was on a closed course with a professional drive.*









 
I do that occasionally too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

You mean this car will go faster than 70?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (pirateat50)*

I read in the manual the cruise control turns off at 112 mph. 
Could someone confirm if this is 112 mph indicated or 112 mph actual?


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (Jim_CT)*

Under the advise of my attorney, I invoke my fifth amendment right not to answer the question. Thank You.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (ciscokidinsf)*

I can report that, on the Autobahn, I was able to pilot a SWB W12 to 138 mph before I chickened out.
I can also report the ADR cruise control will not set at speeds over 180 km/h.
Of course, we would _never_ advocate or even discuss illegal activities on a Vortex Forum, so I'm confident any "top speeds" posted were acquired under controlled track conditions.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (ciscokidinsf)*

Not quite sure how fast I got on this trip







All I know is that the speedo pegged


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (bobm)*

At a velocity of at least 11.2 km/s, I'm not surprised the speedo pegged.

_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_Not quite sure how fast I got on this trip 
All I know is that the speedo pegged


----------



## vatozulu (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

110 mph ....400 SB 


_Modified by vatozulu at 8:21 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (vatozulu)*

I've hit V-max 3 times now (135mph) I pick a place where I do not have to use the brakes to slow down. The car feels very solid and quiet too.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (VWVictoria)*

I've done an indicated 131, probably 127 true, very stable. My best in any car was 144 indicated (141 per Garmin) in a Saab 9-5 - on a closed course, of course!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (Gobuster)*

_I had a dream,_ that when I first got my Phaeton, I hit 148 MPH. (there was more there). Now in my dream, I didn't have the chance to test the speed limit for some time. I had an update, by the dealership through Auburn Hills, to the systems in my car. Then one day while just playing out on the road (closed track), 135 MPH was the most I could get out of her.







I felt a little screwed and never got kissed. Man, what a bad dream.







Then I heard a voice that said, " it's there, you just have to unlock it." I know that I'll wake up and everything will be OK. RIGHT? _I had a dream._
Regards,
Brent



_Modified by W126C at 10:58 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

I have hit the electronic speed limiter (about 130 MPH) in my NAR spec W12 Phaeton when driving on rural roads in Kansas (there aren't any closed courses near where I live). The car doesn't seem to be going very fast at that speed.
I have had a ROW spec W12 up to 260 km/h (about 160 MPH) on the autobahn in Germany. The car did not have a limiter on it and it still had lots of ooomph left, but, I don't particularly like to drive faster than 220 km/h (no fun, too much concentration needed), so I didn't push it further.
Michael


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (PanEuropean)*

About 135 mph on the autobahn to and from Dresden.
However that was at the limit of my courage so it was only for a few minutes .
The car was still very stable and smooth but I don't think there was alot more......remember it is only a V6 diesel








Frank


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

142 mph on a North American track. Yes, I had an ungoverned car and Y-rated tires.
PC


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re:*

...I'm an old 'phoegie'...doing 75 tops!










_Modified by george777 at 7:44 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

153 mph dont know if it would go any further around the clock i run out of road at about that.


----------



## chicagovwsales (Jul 6, 2005)

130 in an 04 W12 - felt like it had more to go but the track ran out of straightaway


----------



## dr.cisco (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

Hello,
last week i had a small stop from the cops which i left behind. I was driving
on german Autobahn (highway) and there was no speed Limit, i got a Top speed with a little help while downhill running of 295 Km/h which was filmed by the police, afterwards when i was in the speed limit of 120 km/h they took me out to show me the film








So in think with a V10 TDI there are about 305-310 Km/h possible
regards 
dr.cisco


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

i have done 120mph in the phaeton although that is not the max speed i have ever driven in a car in a closed course. anyone know what it costs to disable the limiter and where?


----------



## thomas b. (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (itsallbeendonebefore)*









A member in a german phaeton forum posted this pic, he had taken it on a stormy day, 310 km/h, V10 TDI.



_Modified by thomas b. at 1:32 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (thomas b.)*

Me in a SWB W12 on the Autobahn before I chickened out...


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (chrisj428)*

My car routinely does 160-170mph. But that is only because my speedo rarely works properly. It only works in cold weather and when I take it to the dealer. When the temp goes over 70F and I go over 80, the needle will not drop back down below 80. So when I stop 0mph = 80mph on the dial. Of course if I go to 90, 0mph =90mph and I can easily reach higher speeds. Of course, "we can't find any error codes and we can't replicate the problem, sir"


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (gwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwatts* »_My car routinely does 160-170mph. But that is only because my speedo rarely works properly. It only works in cold weather and when I take it to the dealer. When the temp goes over 70F and I go over 80, the needle will not drop back down below 80. So when I stop 0mph = 80mph on the dial. Of course if I go to 90, 0mph =90mph and I can easily reach higher speeds. Of course, "we can't find any error codes and we can't replicate the problem, sir"









Next time you should put your car in park and take a picture of the instrument cluster.


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

I did better than that. I took it in, with the speedo all akimbo. Sorry sir, we found no error codes and we can't replicate the problem.
I think I have to take it in like that. Show them how to fix it, (fuses 23 and 27) sit around on a nice hot sunny day, take it up over 80 mph and let them watch it happen. For some reason, they can't seem to do that.
G


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

I find the most accurate way to get my speed reading is not to use the speedo, but to use the Satellite Navigation system.
Press Board (or I think it is now called Trip on newer models), select "Since Start", then Reset. A few seconds later you should get an Average Speed over those few seconds. If your speed is constant during that time (e.g. on cruise control), this should be a more accurate reading than the speedo.
In my V10 I find exactly 2000rpm in 6th shows 84 mph on the speedo, and 79 mph average on the SatNav. As tyres wear, this changes by about 2 mph.
Anyway, to answer your question, the max I have had my Phaeton is 159 mph on the Sat Nav, with about 170mph indicated on the speedo (I can't confirm exactly what the speedo said because glancing at the speedo when doing those speeds is a little difficult). My wife was operating the satnav so she can confirm the 159mph average, but from where she sits she can't see the speedo accurately.
At 159mph (actual), The car was still pulling, just, which leads me to believe, surprisingly, that I hadn't yet hit the limiter. I believe under the right conditions (down hill, wind behind me), I could hit 160.
We tried for the rest of my time in Germany, but never found another suitable stretch of Autobahn due to traffic conditions.



_Modified by v10torque at 9:54 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (v10torque)*

In France recently, I spent most of the time looking at the speed readout on the TomTom 920 rather than the speedo.
For me 85mph is about 81 mph on the GPS. TomTom also indicates the posted speed limit a lot of the time - quite handy when you go over it, although Ive turned off the audible warnings.
You are lucky indeed....if I tried a speed run with my wife in car, at about 130mph she'd start operating the side of my head with her fist, coupled with a loud warning sound. This is a direct result of the time something went a bit wrong with the frontal aerodynamics on the S8 at 81+ mph.
Did a short stretch of autobahn recently (A5 northbound between Freiburg and Offenburg) but there was too much traffic, apart from one short stretch where I found myself thinking 'boy, this car is quite fast'
Some of the tuners can increase the V10's top speed along with a power/torque increase, eg 
http://www.mtm-online.de/en/in...352qx
They claim vmax=172 mph.
I'd suggest to go really fast in a Phaeton, a W12 is a better bet, or somehow remove 500 kg of mass from the V10









_Quote, originally posted by *v10torque* »_I find the most accurate way to get my speed reading is not to use the speedo, but to use the Satellite Navigation system.
In my V10 I find exactly 2000rpm in 6th shows 84 mph on the speedo, and 79 mph average on the SatNav. As tyres wear, this changes by about 2 mph.
Anyway, to answer your question, the max I have had my Phaeton is 159 mph on the Sat Nav, with about 170mph indicated on the speedo (I can't confirm exactly what the speedo said because glancing at the speedo when doing those speeds is a little difficult). My wife was operating the satnav so she can confirm the 159mph average, but from where she sits she can't see the speedo accurately.
At 159mph (actual), The car was still pulling, just, which leads me to believe, surprisingly, that I hadn't yet hit the limiter. I believe under the right conditions (down hill, wind behind me), I could hit 160.
We tried for the rest of my time in Germany, but never found another suitable stretch of Autobahn due to traffic conditions.

 


_Modified by adamkodish at 10:21 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_This is a direct result of the time something went a bit wrong with the frontal aerodynamics on the S8 at 140 mph.

Go on, you can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

This is a bit longwinded, but shows what can happen in an unfortunate chain of events mostly caused by ones's own ineptitude:
We went down to near Bordeaux on a wine tour in the S8 in June 2001.
I drove over a speed bump in a residential area much too fast, causing the underside to impact on the ground, loosening the plastic cover underneath the sump. The leading edge of this cover tucked in above the trailing edge of the front bumper cover.
In the hotel's gravel car park, pulled up too close to small cement wall between gravel and gravel and planted area, causing cover to catch on the wall.
Realised this when trying to back up to go out and decided the use some throttle to get out of situation....this was a bad plan...snapping the headlamp washer tubes and ripping the bumper cover off on one side. Also, the sump cover now dropped down to hit the ground at the front.
At this point, called the breakdown hotline and a mechanic turned up and bodged the cover back into the bumper cover and pushed the bumper cover back into place.
Went to Audi garage in Bordeaux and they made a temporary fix with some rivets to keep the cover in place. NB, their labour rate was very cheap compared to the UK!!
Carried on as usual, but on way home decided to go too fast on A10 north of Bordeaux. All of a sudden there was a loud bang and the steering went very light and it felt like the front of the car was trying to take off. Luckily I could coast to a lower speed in a straight line and brake and pull on to the hard shoulder, which was scarily narrow on that 2 lane stretch. Looking at the front of the car it was obvious the increased airflow had undone the repair and the sump cover had fallen down.
I bodged a repair using shoelaces and a belt, went to the nearest town and bought some elastic hooky things. Then drove home at no more than 60 mph (best fuel economy I got from the S8, but still only 24 mpg)
Ever since then Ive not had enough bottle to go that fast again (cue sound of clucking chickens) and there are some elastic hooky things in the spare wheel well of the Phaeton.

_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_
Go on, you can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Blimey! 
It's easy to forget, though, just how much pressure the airflow exerts on a car at high speeds - coming back from Dresden I put the continental headlamp adaptors on but made a slight hash out of the application of one of them leaving a tiny crease.
When I next pulled into a petrol station (after some clear autobahn) the air had got into the tiny little crack and ripped the whole plastic strip off...


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

I've got some other anecdotes - but only verbally at a GTG








It took a while and a lot of bug remover to clean the front of the Phaeton after the recent trip to France. After one pass with a clay bar its nice and smooth now, awaiting a wash and polish.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, the wonderful feeling of seeing a shiny, glistening car only just offsets the burning agony in your arms after giving it two coats of wax
















PS. I can recommend Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax. The name and bottle may be a bit silly, but it gives a very nice finish and is good at filling in swirl marks (not that I have to worry about them too much...)
PPS. I look forward to hearing those anecdotes this summer


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

About 120 mph (give or take a little). I average about 80 touching 110 for when I'm feeling froggy.

Had to edit my post from 120MPG to 120MPH. I wish I got 120MPG. LoL.


_Modified by derrickonline at 8:28 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

I know the car can do far more than the 145kmh i have done (give or take 2kmh) but the fear of loosing my ride, license and getting slammed with a $10,000 fine is just enough to keep me from putting my foot down


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (udaymohan)*

About 125 MPH, south central Texas deserted highways (closed course of, er, course)...


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

I have reached the speed limiter, 130, dozens of times. But I have to tell you, I was so comfortable driving very fast in my 2004 Phaeton, I eventually totalled it at 63000 miles going too fast.
I have never reached 130 in my 2006 Phaeton - I want to keep this one.


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*update on Vmax*



















_Modified by toph at 3:21 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (iluvmcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvmcr* »_I have reached the speed limiter, 130, dozens of times. But I have to tell you, I was so comfortable driving very fast in my 2004 Phaeton, I eventually totalled it at 63000 miles going too fast.
I have never reached 130 in my 2006 Phaeton - I want to keep this one.
Wow another stateside multiple Phaeton owner! There's not many of us. I also owned a 2004 and 2006:










_Modified by bobm at 5:41 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (stjarna)*

I would fully advise all owners attempting new land speed records to do a few things first. Mainly, check correct torque on tire bolts, and them inflate properly, assuming the tires are VR rated at a minimum with adequate tread.
Lastly, do it by yourself and make sure all your insurances are paid up.
The thing is- on a track everyone is going the same way (hopefully) so you don't have to worry about the idiot driving on your side in an opposite direction.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

185mph? 
Wow.


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (gwatts)*

Update on this. Finally got my local dealer to provide new instrument cluster as things had gone downhill. I called my car 80 over 80. If it was over 80 F and I went over 80, the speedo would not go below 80.
Got the new speedo. With gas prices as they are, I never go over 80


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (chrisj428)*

130 just this weekend hanging with a g35 and some other car I couldn't make out. I think it was a new Saab. They flew by me so I thought let me tightn up the suspension kick her In sport mode and roll with them. I haven't been able to push past 130.
So how did the phaeton in the pic above get his speed to show on info screen above steering wheel?


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (derrickonline)*

NAR Phaetons have the limiter to 130MPH. European Spec have the limiters at 150MPH, I guess the limiter was removed in that Phaeton. 
I bet the top speed of a V8 is somewhere north of 170MPH. In Top Gear, when Jezza tested the W12 with NO limiter, it did 202MPH.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_... European Spec have the limiters at 150MPH ...

250 KPH = *155 MPH *actually, as any VW, Audi, Mercedes and BMW cars.


----------



## jeffe51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (mhoepfin)*

I tyoped out last sunday at 135...incredibly smooth and a heavy feel...probably cruised for 5-7 miles before backing it down...late night interstate, no adjacent traffic.


----------



## Robbie.Harrell (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Your top speed in your Phaeton? (jeffe51)*

149 Mph in My jetta (Wish I could own a phaeton) On a closed course


----------

